# Bildtrommel oder Toner defekt?



## UncleB (30. April 2014)

Hi Jungs, gestern hat mir mein Nachbar seinen Dell Laser Drucker 2335dn vorbei gebracht, er würde nicht mehr funktionieren, auf dem Display "Toner klappe geöffnet".. Ich hab daraufhin das HVPS ausgebaut und den Schalter einfach gebrückt, juhuu Fehler behoben Drucker funktioniert, Freude war nicht lange groß..  Schwarze ungleichmäßige Steifen auf dem Ausdruck, meine Frage: Bildtrommel defekt oder liegt es am Toner? Ich hab leider keine Erfahrung mit Laserdrucker, im Anhang mal ein Bild eines Testdrucks 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jemand eine Idee?


----------



## semimasta (30. April 2014)

Greets!

Da die Linien immer dieselben Abstände haben tippe ich auf die Bildtrommel. Entweder verschmutzt oder einfach schon zu alt.
Es kann auch sein das der Tonerabstreifer nicht mehr richtig funkt und die Trommel nicht ganz sauber kriegt.

Die Bildtrommel (Glastrommel - nicht die Fixiereinheit) ist sehr lichtempfindlich (so ca. 5-10 Min. Licht kann sie ab)
aber du kannst das alles auseinanderbauen und versuchen mit nem Pinsel sauber zu machen.
Kommt aber auf das Modell an ob das überhaupt geht...

Viel Glück

Cya Yakup

Maybe it helps:
http://www.computerbase.de/forum/showthread.php?t=1115582


----------



## Lexx (30. April 2014)

Ich würde auch mal simple Reinigungsseiten durchlaufen lassen.

Und ja, die Bildtrommel bzw. der Korona-Draht scheint "verklebt" 
zu sein


----------



## UncleB (30. April 2014)

Hallo,  danke euch beiden für die Antwort,  die Bildtrommel wäre dann dies hier oder http://www.google.de/imgres?imgurl=...uact=3&page=1&start=0&ndsp=24&ved=0CD8QrQMwBA
Grüße


----------



## Lexx (30. April 2014)

Ja, das ist die Fixiertrommel. 
Wenn die zb. Fingertapper hat, ist sie an dieser Stelle kaputt.

Was mir zwischenzeitlich noch eingefallen ist: der Drucker ist
jetzt lange ungenutzt gestanden?

Als erstes würde ich 4-6 Reinigungsdurchläufe starten.


----------



## UncleB (30. April 2014)

Ja bestimmt ein halbes Jahr hat er gemeint, ich selber habe leider null Erfahrung mit Laserdrucker


----------



## semimasta (30. April 2014)

Vorsicht!

Bildtrommel und Fixiereinheit sind zwei ganz verschiedene Dinge!
Bei der Bildtrommel gibt es auch einen Resttoner-"Abstreifer" und einen Resttonerbehälter der voll werden kann 
und bei größeren Maschinen getauscht werden muss. Bei Consumer Geräten kommt es auf die Bauart an 
ob Bildtrommel & Toner getrennt oder gemeinsam getauscht werden können. Der Koronadraht dient dazu 
die Walze aufzuladen und müsste bei Defekt eigentlich andere Druckfehler verursachen.

Bei deinem Modell scheint es als ob Bildtrommel und Tonerkartusche als gesamtes Bauteil getauscht wird.
(Steht auch in der Anleitung das die Kartusche nicht lange dem Licht ausgesetz werden darft was darauf hindeutet )

Es gibt bei deinem Drucker auch im Menü eine Option um die OPC-Drum (Bildtrommel) reinigen zu lassen.
Guck dir die Walze mal an und schau ob die Oberfläche gleichmäßig ist oder Linien drinnen hat.

Also eine neue Tonerkartusche (wo bei deinem Modell auch die Bildtrommel mit dabei ist), 
danach müsste alles wieder OK sein. 

Vorsicht beim ausbau auf die Übetragungswalze, die sollte keine Flecken drauf haben und nicht berührt werden.
ftp://ftp.dell.com/Manuals/all-prod...t_printers/dell-2335dn_User's Guide_de-de.pdf
Seite 237

Cya Yakup


----------



## UncleB (2. Mai 2014)

Also gereinigt habe ich alles wie in der Anleitung beschrieben..
Leider hat das nichts gebracht... ich denke ich hol mir einfach eine neue Tonerkartusche und hoffe das Problem ist damit behoben..
Kann man auf Bilder erkennen ob die Bildtrommel mit dabei ist? zB bei diese Ebay Auktion
1x Toner-Patrone XXL ProSerie für Dell 2335 2335DN 2355DN 593-10329 10328 HX756 | eBay

Semimasta vielen Danke für deine große Hilfe


----------



## semimasta (8. Mai 2014)

Ja es ist eine Combo von Toner & Bildtrommel

Da ist so ein gelbes Sticker die an ein schwarzes "Plastiktuch" montiert ist.
Wenn du den Sticker mit dem Tuch abziehst ist die Bildtrommel einsatzbereit 
Der Toner müsste in der Box davor drinnen sein.

Freut mich wenn ich etwas helfen konnte!

Hoffe das danach alles wieder funkt...

Cya Yakup


----------

